# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Можно ли быть одновременно вайшнавом и православным?

## Арсений Глазков

Скажите можно ли быть одновременно вайшнавом и православным?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Все зависит от того, как и на каком уровне вы понимаете вайшнавизм и православие. Если вкрадывается национальный аспект и внешние конфессиональные особенности, то будет трудно. Если принять только внутреннюю суть учения, то можно...некотрое время. Рано или поздно придется определиться, т.к. различия все же есть.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Доктринально православие предполагает принятие определённых догматов, утверждённых так называемыми Вселенскими соборами, которые могут противоречить не только учению гаудия-вайшнавов, но и Ведам в целом... Например, один из догматов предполагает осуждение учений о перевоплощении душ - реинкарнации. Ещё одним значимым тезисом является принятие существования вечного ада, куда навсегда обречены попасть все, кто не принимает спасительной миссии воскресения Иисуса Христа, не имеющих глубокой веры и преданности ему. Ещё одним догматом является необходимость веры в Бога как в Троицу - представленного Богом-Отцом, Иисусом Христом и Святым Духом и т.д. Очевидно. что в этой ситуации человек, желая оставаться последовательным, должен выбрать, какое же представление ему следует принять - догматы христианства или ведическую философию. В православии по отношению к людям стремящимся последовательно принимать все вероучительные догматы и обряды ортодоксальной традиции применяется обозначение "воцерковлённые православные". Другое дело, что в настоящее время многими людьми в нашей стране православие не воспринимается как некое каноническое учение, которому необходимо "преданно следовать", но скорее как определённый культурный код, в рамках которого они более менее комфортно живут - в этой связи появляются например, утверждения в том числе и достаточно знаменитых людей - президента Лукашенко, академика Капицы, что они "являются православными атеистами". Другие, указывая на свою принадлежность к православию, утверждают что верят в переселение душ, экстрасенсорику или что-то ещё... Разумеется если православие воспринимать и принимать таким образом, то его можно увязать в тч и с Сознанием Кришны...
Лично на мой взгляд, суть христианства и православия в частности выражается в наставлениях и заповедях Христа, сформулированных в Евангелиях - например, в так называемой Нагорной проповеди. Те вероучительные и этические нормы, которые сформулированы там, провозглашающие высшую ценность любви к Богу и ближнему, притом, что предполагается готовность к стремлению развивать самопожертвование ради подобных устремлений - не противоречат, но полностью соответствуют целям и смыслу учения гаудия-вайшнавов. Другое дело уже состоит в том, насколько последовательно каждое из этих духовных направлений способно таких целей достигать и культивировать эти возвышенные ценности практически, в повседневности...

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Похожий вопрос - и ответ Бхакти Вигьяна Махараджа

Вопрос:
Мне — 48 лет, по образованию инженер, с 1990 года практикую сознание Кришны, с 1996 практикую параллельно православное христианство. С 1998 года живу один в деревне и служу в православной церкви помощником священника. Мой день начинается около 5 утра с чтения православных христианских молитв, повторяю 16 кругов мантры, читаю «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и христианские писания. Вечером я делаю то же самое, но в меньшем объеме. Соблюдаю положенные посты вайшнавские и христианские, иногда общаюсь с вайшнавами, ем рыбу.

Мое мнение: практика вайшнавов и практика православных монахов по сути не отличны (кроме святого имени: Кришна — Христос), а значит должна приводить к подобным (одинаковым) результатам. Действительно, известно, что многие православные святые проявляли духовные эмоции (бхаву), имели непосредственное общение с Иисусом Христом, не говоря уже о проявлении мистических сил. Поэтому идти по их стопам — достаточно надежный путь. Поскольку мы обусловлены телом, то шансы на успешное развитие самосознания через христианство предпочтительнее, чем вайшнавизм, то есть в наших условиях осознать Христа через Библию проще, чем осознать Кришну через Веды. Тем более эти аргументы становятся весомыми, если между Христом и Кришной нет разницы. (В Н.Завете Христос говорит: «Я в Отце и Отец во мне».) Кришна дал нам определенное рождение и определенную религию для самоосознания — стоит ли в этой Богом данной системе что-то менять? (принцип больницы «не навреди»).

Подобные соображения привели меня в 1996 году в Церковь и я стал параллельно с вайшнавизмом практиковать христианство. В 1998 году мне советовали принять монашество, а в 2001 — священный сан (диаконство), но я не решаюсь сделать выбор, поскольку оказался привязан к сознанию Кришны. Боясь совершить ошибку (как в поговорке «имея в руках пищу выбросил и пошел на поиски пропитания») я обращаюсь к Вашей Милости с просьбой разрешить мои сомнения и ответить на следующие вопросы:

Что мне предпочесть: практику вайшнавов или практику православных монахов?
Приводит ил повторение Святого Имени Христа к тому же результату, что и повторение Святого Имени Кришны?
Есть ли разница между осознанием Христа и осознанием Кришны?


Ответ (Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махарадж):
Если вы не возражаете, я буду отвечать на все ваши вопросы сразу, а не по-отдельности. Разумеется, отвечая вам, я буду исходить из своего опыта и понимания. Будь на моем месте кто-то другой, например, старец из христианского монастыря, он ответил бы вам по-другому. В то же время я постараюсь быть максимально беспристрастным (насколько это вообще возможно  :smilies:  .

Трудно не согласиться с вами относительно того, что мы обусловлены телом, но любовь к Богу не имеет отношения к телу. Духовная практика предназначена для того, чтобы помочь человеку преодолеть телесную обусловленность, а не закрепить ее.

Практика всех подлинных религий имеет между собой много общего, это несомненный факт, и высшим достижением любой духовной практики является бхава, всепоглощающая любовь к Богу. Любая религия предписывает пост, молитву и песнопения прославляющие Бога. Любая религия осуждает грех и говорит о существовании высшей цели и высшего предназначения души. Духовный мир многомерен, и описания духовной реальности, содержащиеся в различных религиозных доктринах, — всего лишь различные проекции единой и многомерной духовной реальности на наш трехмерный мир. Нет ничего удивительного в том, что эти проекции отличаются друг от друга. Плоские мирские эмоции и ощущения — тоже проекция бесконечно разнообразных духовных эмоций, доступных тем, кто осознал духовную реальность.

Сначала духовная практика должна возвести человека на уровень гуны благости, подняв его над гунами страсти и невежества. Это самый начальный этап духовной практики. На этом этапе, на мой взгляд, преимуществом духовной практики вайшнавов является ее научность. Современному человеку трудно принять религиозные предписания, просто опираясь на авторитет тех, кто уже прошел этим путем. Аюрведа и другие натурфилософские дисциплины ведической культуры позволяют объяснить необходимость такой практики на логическом уровне и делают ее более последовательной. Монашеская практика, например, запрещает употребление в пищу мяса, но позволяет рыбу. Очевидно, что это определенная уступка (дань материальной обусловленности!), но любому разумному человеку понятно, что большая последовательность в проведении этого принципа только поможет на духовном пути. Есть много других мелочей (например, запрет на грибы, лук, чеснок, рекомендация каждый день одевать только свежевыстиранную одежду и проч.), которые помогают человеку быстрее преодолеть влияние низших качеств материальной природы и достичь уровня материальной благости.

Иначе говоря, любая сложившаяся религиозная практика является своего рода компромиссом между высшим духовным идеалом и человеческой слабостью, между Законом Бога и нашим толкованием этого Закона. Это правда, что религия дана Богом (дхармам ту сакшад бхагават пранитам), но в том виде, в каком мы ее имеем, мы получили ее в наследство от людей, так что речь не идет о том, чтобы «менять что-то в религии данной Богом», а о том, чтобы очистить изначально данную Богом дхарму от позднейших наслоений и проявлений человеческой слабости. Поэтому серьезный искатель истины будет стараться следовать максимально высоким принципам (разумеется, с учетом собственных возможностей) и сводить этот компромисс к минимуму. Научное же обоснование принципов гигиены и чистоты поможет ему быть более последовательным и яснее понять законы Бога.

И все же начальные этапы духовной практики более или менее одинаковы у разных религий и преследуют одну и ту же цель — возвести человека на уровень благости, создать благоприятные условия для его духовного развития, и в этом смысле можно говорить о единстве всех истинных религий. Говоря о начальных этапах, я имею в виду весь огромный путь, который нужно пройти человеку, прежде чем он очиститься от всей грязи в сердце, от всех пороков и анартх, от всех последствий совершенных им грехов. Это весь путь от шраддхи до бхавы, от веры до начальной стадии любви к Богу. И хотя практики различных религий на этом этапе отличаются по степени последовательности, отличия эти, на мой взгляд, не носят принципиального характера. Более последовательные помогают достичь человеку этой цели быстрее, менее последовательные подразумевают возможность продолжать эту практику в следующих жизнях.

Но когда речь идет о высшей цели духовной практики, то даже в ее формулировке религии довольно сильно отличаются между собой. Если сравнивать между собой христианство и сознание Кришны, то в первом приближении эта цель одинакова — према, любовь к Богу, но идеал этой любви разный. Христианство учит благоговению и преклонению перед Богом, трепету перед Его величием и могуществом. Это уровень шанта и дасья бхавы, преклонения и служения Господу. Идеал Гаудия вайшнавов — мадхурья бхава.

Иоанн Лествичник говорит о вере, надежде и любви, и его описание этих стадий духовного развития поразили меня близостью к нашим понятиям о садхане (вере), бхаве (надежде, первом луче любви) и преме (любви). И тем не менее благоговейная любовь вечного слуги Бога — это всего лишь начало долгого пути к высшей и самой чистой жертвенной любви.

Я готов согласиться с тем, кто возразит мне, что на нашем уровне эти отличия не очень актуальны. Прежде чем высокомерно рассуждать о ватсалья и мадхурья-расах, нам бы очистить сердце от вожделения, жадности и гнева и обрести элементарное смирение и терпение. В этом смыле христианский идеал и идеал вайшнавизма (смирение, терпение, почтение к другим) неотличны друг от друга. И тем не менее, перефразируя Суворова, можно сказать: плох тот каништха, который не мечтает стать уттамой, или, как говорил Бхактивинод Тхакур: «Высота человека определяется высотою его устремлений«.

Выбор за вами. Но какой бы выбор вы ни сделали, нет смысла отказываться от того, что вы уже получили, если это может помочь вам на духовном пути.

Ваш слуга, БВ Госвами

http://www.sambandha.ru/hristianstvo_vs_hare_krishna/

----------

